# Moeller COM-200 Baugruppe mit OPC Server auslesen ????



## Spotnik (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo

   hab mal eine Frage zum S40-OPC Server von Moeller. Also nutze die Steuerung  PS416, die Daten werden mittels S40-OPC Server für andere Anwendungen (Visualisierung) bereitgestellt.   Da diese Verbindung aber die Programmierschnittstelle an der CPU belegt, suche ich aktuell  nach einer anderen Möglichkeit, die Daten bereit zustellen.  


 Welche anderen Möglichkeiten gibt es noch Daten aus der Moeller Steuerung bereitzustellen ohne die Programmierschnittstelle an der CPU zu belegen ?


 Ist es zum Beispiel möglich bei der Kommunikationsbaugruppe COM-200
 die Daten mittels S40-OPC Server auszulesen ?


Vielleicht hat einer von euch Erfahrung damit und kann mir weiterhelfen. Das Thema Moeller SPS und S40-OPC-Server ist für mich noch totales Neuland. 



Mfg Spotnik


----------



## Spotnik (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nochmal bin bereits auf eine Lösung gekommen . 

Mfg Spotnik


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2009)

*Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*

Hallo,



			
				Spotnik schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal bin bereits auf eine Lösung gekommen .



Dann wäre es sehr nett von Dir und im Sinne aller Forumsteilnehmer, wenn Du die Lösung hier auch bitte in diesem Fred einstellst.  Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rambaldi0085 (17 August 2009)

*Eine Frage*

Habe auch eden Möller OPC Server am laufen.
Soweit klappt auch alles.
Welchen OPC Client könnt ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## wobby (15 März 2010)

*OPC mit PS416*

Hi Leute,

bin neu in der Thematik. Ich bekomme es nicht hin, mit dem OPC Server an die Daten zu bekommen....
Habt Ihr einen Tip, habe keinen Source code!
ICh möchte eigentlich nur ein paar Werte aus der Steuerung lesen.
PS416 mit COM Umsetzer

Gruss
Wobby


----------

